

CodeCity: code visualized as interactive, navigable 3D cities - domas
http://www.inf.usi.ch/phd/wettel/codecity.html

======
platz
[http://www.inf.usi.ch/phd/wettel/download.php?f=Wettel11a-ic...](http://www.inf.usi.ch/phd/wettel/download.php?f=Wettel11a-icse.pdf)

